# 执棒



## yuechu

大家好！Hello!

I was recently reading an article on the internet with the following title: 蒂勒曼将执棒2019维也纳新年音乐会. I was wondering, is 执棒 a verb (meaning "to conduct")? or is 棒 a 量词 in this context?
Thanks!


----------



## brofeelgood

执: Hold
棒: Baton

执棒: To hold the baton / to conduct / to call the shots (like a conductor in a philharmonic orchestra).


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, brofeelgood! 
EDIT: Oh, just another question: Is this expression 书面语？Would it be used in a casual conversation?


----------



## hx1997

yuechu said:


> Is this expression 书面语？


Yes.



yuechu said:


> Would it be used in a casual conversation?


No. You would instead say something like 那场音乐会的指挥(家)是.../由...指挥.


----------



## yuechu

Good to know! Thanks, hx1997!


----------



## Skatinginbc

yuechu said:


> 蒂勒曼将执棒2019维也纳新年音乐会.


個人以為：
新年音樂會將由蒂勒曼執棒。 
蒂勒曼將執棒新年音樂會。

李白的喪禮由李伯禽執杖。
李伯禽執杖李白的喪禮。
(註：舊時父母之喪，舉行葬儀時手持喪棒，謂之“執杖”)

《九州縹緲錄》的劇本由江南執筆。
江南執筆《九州縹緲錄》 的劇本。


----------



## yuechu

Oh, interesting! So the syntax here makes it a bit 别扭, right? Does the original sentence sound more like foreign (or English) syntax than Chinese?
Thanks, Skatinginbc!


----------



## brofeelgood

It'd be better with some clarification.

蒂勒曼*執棒指揮*... 新年音樂會。
李伯禽*執杖主持*... 李白的喪禮。
江南*執筆編寫*... 《九》的劇本。


----------



## Ghabi

yuechu said:


> So the syntax here makes it a bit 别扭, right? Does the original sentence sound more like foreign (or English) syntax than Chinese?


This (using a "verb+object" phrase as a transitive verb) has become very common in Mainland China. The practice seems to have begun as some kind of journalistic shorthand (to save space in news headlines), but it's now also very commonly used in business writing. Whether it has or will become part of everyday speech I'm not sure, but you should be aware of its existence, and not regard it as a kind of typo or mistake.


----------



## SimonTsai

Just because it's common doesn't mean it's normal. (How many is a billion, etymologically speaking?)

李伯禽 (subject) 執杖 (verbal) 主持李白的喪禮 (adverbial) 。


----------



## hx1997

Well, isn't omission of preposition something common and normal in classical Chinese? I think 执棒(于)维也纳新年音乐会 is just an example of that usage in modern Chinese.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Speaking of adverbials, I readily accept 「執鞭北大」 ("執鞭於北大"，"於北大執鞭")、「築夢上海」("築夢於上海", "於上海築夢")、「躍馬中原」("躍馬於中原"、"於中原躍馬"), and so on.

Expressions like 執柄天下 or 掌權天下 perhaps exist in Mainland China, but I personally find them rather awkward.


----------

